# Son's of Anarchy



## Harry Kilmer (Feb 6, 2010)

Started watching this a couple of weeks ago. It tells the story of a member of a motorcycle gang - torn between his loyalty to his chapter and the original vision his deceased father had for the club.

Has a similar feels to The Sopranos. And just as the Sopranos made me want to be a Mafioso, this kind of makes me want to form a Motorcycle gang. Though I doubt its as much fun in real iife.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 6, 2010)

I love this show and think its pretty fairly representative of an old and dying biker culture.


----------



## Omphalos (Feb 7, 2010)

Totally Sopranos on bikes.  Watched it once.  Peg Bundy got raped and some other girl got the crap kicked out of her.  Not my cup of tea.


----------

